# USPS International shipping times



## will (Jul 10, 2007)

USPS has done away with the small international flat rate envelope. The only flat rate envelope is the large one which for most countries is $11.00. This states 6-10 days delivery. There is also Airmail - which states delivery time varies. I can send a 6 ounce airmail envelope for $5.40 ( or the flat rate priority envelope for $11.00 ) 

Has anyone sent anything airmail ? if they have, what has been the delivery time?


----------



## greenLED (Jul 10, 2007)

Will, I just sent a small package via regular air mail to the UK and, IIRC, it took about a week.


----------



## will (Jul 10, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Will, I just sent a small package via regular air mail to the UK and, IIRC, it took about a week.



thanks -


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2007)

Use the cheap option, both are subject to delays at times, I have had priority take 7+ weeks to arrive... :sleepy:


----------



## Unforgiven (Jul 10, 2007)

Standard air mail seems to be just as fast as priority lately.... But only good up to 4 lbs. Over that must ship priority or better.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 10, 2007)

Priority and letter class mail will probably take about the same amount of time, they're pretty much handled the same way. Just as Priority Mail domestically is First Class Mail that is over 12 oz. If you have a 6oz envelope that you can send as letter class mail, that would be your most cost effective method.

The days of 6-7 week delays are probably gone as the USPS has done away with surface International Parcel Post, so it's not likely that you letter would end up in a parcel post pouch, though it does not mean that the item might not be delayed by the postal service of the destination country.



will said:


> USPS has done away with the small international flat rate envelope. The only flat rate envelope is the large one which for most countries is $11.00. This states 6-10 days delivery. There is also Airmail - which states delivery time varies. I can send a 6 ounce airmail envelope for $5.40 ( or the flat rate priority envelope for $11.00 )
> 
> Has anyone sent anything airmail ? if they have, what has been the delivery time?


----------



## koala (Jul 11, 2007)

Same for all here, airmail, flatrate, firstclass, priority, ... 7-10days from US to AUS.


----------



## will (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the posts here - I had a feeling the time was the same for both airmail and priority.


----------



## koala (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a USPS Priority Mail gone missing. Send on the 28 Jun 2007. 8 years I have lived here and it's the first time mail went missing. It's not good at all.


----------



## will (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a package sent December 14, arrive February 20. The date on the label was the 14th, probably ended up in the corner of some post office somewhere. Shipping to Australia seems to average 7-10 days.


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 16, 2007)

EMS from McGizmo took 5 days including Saturday and Sunday. 
Another EMS took 9 days.
There is one EMS in transit (its the 3rd day and tracking says International Bound, So I think this package can get here by the fifth day.
Priority Mail International, varies between 7-10days.
International Registered Airmail from UK 5 days (this is very good)
All the above to Malaysia.


----------



## beer2beer (Jul 16, 2007)

I've received hundreds of packages from USA (I'm in Brazil). USPS Express usually takes about 7-10 business days. USPS Priority, about 18-25. USPS Airmail (insured ALWAYS), about 30-40 days. USPS Economy doesn't work from USA to Brazil.


----------



## will (Jul 16, 2007)

beer2beer said:


> I've received hundreds of packages from USA (I'm in Brazil). USPS Express usually takes about 7-10 business days. USPS Priority, about 18-25. USPS Airmail (insured ALWAYS), about 30-40 days. USPS Economy doesn't work from USA to Brazil.



I have not sent anything to Brazil. All the other packages I have sent international have been either airmail or priority. All arrived within 2 weeks, most in 7 days.


----------

